# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  کد سوابق تحصیلی

## mohsen.h

سلام دوستان . خوبین ؟؟؟

اگه واسه دریافت کد سوابق تحصیلی ،   (( محل تولد )) اشتباه باشه . واسه ثبت نام کنکور و دانشگاه مشکلی پیش میاد ؟؟؟؟ مهمه ؟؟؟؟

----------


## bronco6336

تصحیحش کنید خب

----------


## a.z.s

[QUOTE=mohsen.h;363181]سلام دوستان . خوبین ؟؟؟

اگه واسه دریافت کد سوابق تحصیلی ،   (( محل تولد )) اشتباه باشه . واسه ثبت نام کنکور و دانشگاه مشکلی پیش میاد ؟؟؟؟ مهمه ؟؟؟؟

مال من اشتباه شده بود رفتم از آموزش پروش نامه دادن بردم ثبت احوال بعد یه روز علاف شدم تا درست شد 
مهمه چون اگه دانشگاه قبول بشی بعد میگن این تو نیستی یکی دیگس:yahoo (4):

----------


## mika

[QUOTE=hamid1996;364498]


> سلام دوستان . خوبین ؟؟؟
> 
> اگه واسه دریافت کد سوابق تحصیلی ،   (( محل تولد )) اشتباه باشه . واسه ثبت نام کنکور و دانشگاه مشکلی پیش میاد ؟؟؟؟ مهمه ؟؟؟؟
> 
> مال من اشتباه شده بود رفتم از آموزش پروش نامه دادن بردم ثبت احوال بعد یه روز علاف شدم تا درست شد 
> مهمه چون اگه دانشگاه قبول بشی بعد میگن این تو نیستی یکی دیگس:yahoo (4):


اون وقت خر بیار رو باقالی بار کن ...  :Yahoo (23):

----------

